# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotografite me te paharruara te koherave.

## BvizioN

Pershendetje.

Fotografite a radhes jane disa nga fotografite qe ngelen me te kujtuara ne vite.

Mjerisht, per shume foto mungon informacioni illustrues ( Emri i fotografit, vendi i komposimit etj) por nese dikush nga ju eshte i informuar, ju lutem postojeni.

Mund te postoni po ashtu foto te cilat konsiderohen nga me te paharruarat.

Faleminderit.

*PS: Ju keshilloj se ketu mund te gjeni ca imazhe te forta dhe hidheruese.*

*Njeriu dhe Tanket*



*Para vdekjes*



*I varur ne kohe*

----------


## BvizioN

*Gjume mbi lartesi*



*Arratisje nga flaket e vdekjes*

Tragjedi ne Rusi 2006

----------


## BvizioN

*Goditja e dyte*



*Ne kamp*



*Vete egzekutim*

----------


## Diesel Industry

e para eshte ne sheshin Tien an men, prostesta e studenteve kineze, fatkeqesisht nuk dihet akoma as sot e kesaj dite emri i atij djaloshi...

----------


## BvizioN

Faleminderit Diesel Industry.

*Nena Emigrante* nga Dorothea Lange, 1936

Foto ku pasqyrohet teper qarte depresioni i madh i nje nene dhe ankthi per te mbijetuar femijet e saj.



*Flaket e Hindenburg* 



*Vajza Afgane*

Per 17 vite radhazi, fotografi Steve McCurri eshte munduar te gjeje edhe nje here subjektin e fotos se tij te famshme nga viti 1984. Pas 17 vitesh (ne vitin 2002) e ka gjetur dhe fotografuar identikalish njesoj me pozen e pare. Ajo qe duket carte ne foto eshte gjurma qe len koha dhe vuajtjet tek njeriu dhe nganjehere eshte per tu frikesuar kur e mendon.

----------


## RaPSouL

Vertet foto interesante dhe te paharueshme....

----------


## Diesel Industry

shume te bukra, urime!

----------


## BvizioN

Lufta len gjurme te renda dhe plage ne kujtimet e njerezve, veqanersiht femijeve.

----------


## BvizioN

*Ne kete foto shkioni nje grua dhe nje vajze qe bien nga nje pallat pasi dalja emeregjente nga zjarri shembet.*



*Nje nene ne Korene e Jugut duke u lutur trupave per te falur te birin e saj i cili eshte arrestuar pas nje proteste.*



*Nje ushtar i goditur me snaiper mbahet mbi nje prift ne momentet e fundit te tij.*

----------


## marsela

_Vertet te realizuara po shume prekse disa nga fotot..Flm qe i solle ktu ZIM_

----------


## Diesel Industry

spektakolare fotot!! sidomos treshja me femijet pas bombardimit me napalm-Guevara- the fotoja e ushtarve  me flamur. Eshte bere dhe nje filme se fundmi mbi te..."we were soldiers" ne mos gaboj

----------


## Diesel Industry

1-MUHAMMED ALI vs SONNY LISTON    - first round, first minute!
2-protesta me grushtin e zi te TOMMIE SMITH e JOHN CARLOS ne olimpiaden e 1968
3-Ngritja e flamurit rus mbi Raishtagun pas marjes se Berlinit

----------


## amenti



----------


## Diesel Industry

wow!! e kisha fare dhe here tjeter jete foton por pa komentet me poshte....committed suicide due to depression.......

----------


## Gunnar

Nqs me lejon ZiM ti shtoj pak romanticizem kesaj qosheje  :buzeqeshje: 

Le baiser nga Robert Doisnau

e bere ne paris rreth viteve 50, fotografia eshte kthyer ne nje nga fotografite simbol te dashurise

----------


## BvizioN

Sigurisht Gunnar. Teper e tmerrshme ajo fotoja e vitit 1994 qe solli amenti !!Faleminderit te gjitheve per kontributin ne teme.

Fotoja e radhes eshte nje version i dyte i fotos 9 nga posta e trete.

*Thich Quang Duc qe ish nje prift budist ne pjesen jugore te Vietnamit, djeg veten ne zjarr ne shenje proteste kundrejt torturave te qeverise ndaj prifterinjeve.Gjate gjith kohes qe digjej,Thich Quang Dug as nuk leshoj britmen me te vogel e as nuk beri levizjen me te vogel !!!*

*Nese dikujt mund ti duket kjo foto (apo ndonje foto tjeter ne kete teme ) teper e rende dhe shqetesuese, ju lutem me njoftoni qe ta zhvendos nga tema.*



*Ngritja e Flamurit Amerikan ne rrenojat e Gradacelave.* Foto nga Thomas E Franklin



*12 Janar 1960 ! Vetem nje sekond perpara qe udheheqesi i Partise Socialiste te Japonise te vritej me shpate nga nje student kundershtues.*

----------


## ReaLFan

Hmmmmmmm Met vertet qenken foto te pa harrushmeeeeee

----------


## BvizioN

Diesel, e drejte ne lidhje me ate foton.Personalisht e shikoj si foto me domethenie te madhe ne syte e botes, por e kuptoj se eshte teper e rende.

Vazhdojme me te tjera.

Keto dy fotografi jane nga me te paharruarat, ne menyre te vecante per popullin e Britanise.Jane marre pas aktit terrorist te 7 Korrikut 2005 ne Londer.

Veqanerisht fotoja e dyte, e cila eshte kthyer ne nje ikone qe simbolizon ate date te zeze per Britanine.Ne foto paraqitet nje grua e moshuar qe eshte plagosur nga shperthimi i Autobusit duke u ndihmuar nga nje infermier i ndihmes se shpejte.





*Njeriu ne Hene*

Nuk me pelcen te dal nga tema por per kete foto kam akoma dyshime.

----------


## Diesel Industry

me behet qejfi qe e hoqe ate foto aq te trishtuar megjithse ishte nga me dometheneset apo jo? 
gruaja me masken e bardhe!! e kujt nuk i eshte ngulitur ne mendje ajo foto, eshte kthyer vertet ne simbol. 
Urime per temen qe  ke hapur
Diesel.

----------


## BvizioN

*1957 ! Dita e pare e Dorothy Counts ne shkollen e larte Harry Harding te Shteteve te Bashkuara te Amerikes.Dorothy ish nje nga studentet e para zezake te pranuara ne shkollen e larte, por qe nuk ish ne gjendje te perballonte perbuzjet the sharjet keshtu qe largohet nga shkolla vetem 4 dite pas fillimit.*



*Fotomodelja Christine Keeler. (Fotomodele Angleze, lindur ne vitin 1942)* Fotografuar nga Lewis Morley.



*Princeshe Diana ne nje mbrembje ne shtepine e bardhe duke kercyer me John Travolten.*

----------

